# 80 yard groups



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

What should a non professional archer expect for a 80 yard group??? Just trying to see were I stand with my shooting ability. This will only be my second season, starting at the end of the month, and I was wondering what I should expect from myself. My first season, last year, I was a solid A class shooter by the end of the season. This year my goal is to break into the AA ranks, no sandbagging here. Post up your pictures of your 80's if you have them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I am happy if I hit the target at 80 lol. I don't have a pin for it so I have to take my 60 and hold high if I want to shoot that far.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, for an AA shooter, you should be able to 20 that target... 

Practice... 










and the following weekend in competition....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sticky,
I bet that 2nd pix is the wall paper on your desktop computer.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sticky,
> I bet that 2nd pix is the wall paper on your desktop computer.


 No, but it should be.. I'm actually using a pic that Hornet took of Vince and I shooting last weekend atm..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

didn't realize those new cats came with back patters, for patting yourself on the back lol.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That 2nd pic Sticky posted covers my group....the black vanes with red nocks are mine 

My 2nd shot broke tall on me and went out the top...I am still messing with marks though 

Realistically if your a AA or even most A shooters should be able to 19 the 80 every time just about.....I will take an 18 on it but am usually not to happy unless it's a 19 at least.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just don't drop the 50. That what I usually do.:doh:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Just don't drop the 50. That what I usually do.:doh:


That's why I didn't take a pic of the first 80 target we shot.. did the same thing..  :frusty:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Just don't drop the 50. That what I usually do.:doh:


Lately it's been the 70 for me. Make a good shot at 80 - get complacent at 70 and drop out the bottom - get my composure back together for the 60 & 50.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

*Personal Best*

Heres a pic of my best ever 5 shot group from 80 yards (no walk up) during practice before Outdoor Nationals last year. I didnt know about walk ups, I thought you just had to shoot from 80, so thats all I practiced! haha. This was shot with a Switchback, Check-It sight, my scope, Schaffer drop away, vibracheck 7" stabilizer and Easton ACCs. Nationals was my first ever time on a field range... This year, I havent had the time to set up the C4 with the PRO 100 and x10s... I can't wait though, since now at least I've played the game once.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm pleased with a 12 to 14 but them I'm shooting Longbow and woodies 










Shooting a tough 70 yard downhill at EFAC last year scored 13 with (lime fletch arrows, green nocks) :smile:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> That's why I didn't take a pic of the first 80 target we shot.. did the same thing..  :frusty:





pragmatic_lee said:


> Lately it's been the 70 for me. Make a good shot at 80 - get complacent at 70 and drop out the bottom - get my composure back together for the 60 & 50.


But that's why we love this game. Chewies got nothing on this.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Gonna try my hand at a couple 80's tonight in the wind, see how far my GTUL's drift.
Put a new sidebar bracket and longer side stab on the MoneyMaker to see if the extra adjustability helps my fighting the level??!!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

2-STROKE said:


> Heres a pic of my best ever 5 shot group from 80 yards (no walk up) during practice before Outdoor Nationals last year. I didnt know about walk ups, I thought you just had to shoot from 80, so thats all I practiced! haha. This was shot with a Switchback, Check-It sight, my scope, Schaffer drop away, vibracheck 7" stabilizer and Easton ACCs. Nationals was my first ever time on a field range... This year, I havent had the time to set up the C4 with the PRO 100 and x10s... I can't wait though, since now at least I've played the game once.


I would take that at 80 anyday.Got a 70 meter shoot coming up in two weeks.I hope my target faces look like that.Good shooting.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

blueglide1 said:


> I would take that at 80 anyday.Got a 70 meter shoot coming up in two weeks.I hope my target faces look like that.Good shooting.


Thanks man, I would love to do that more often... that is my best ever group at 80yd. Are you talking about TX? Will you be at Gold Cup this year?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Here is my last 80 at Nationals.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I would think that shooting 80-yard groups (not walking up) that if you were to average 19+ you'd be ahead of most of the amatuer pack.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> I would think that shooting 80-yard groups (not walking up) that if you were to average 19+ you'd be ahead of most of the amatuer pack.


Very true......but like I have said before I give away more points between 30 and 55 then I do over 55 :doh: for me most of the time I shoot an 18 or 19 on the 80 I miss the 60 or 50 :doh:


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

shot this one a couple weeks ago.
Not bad for a pins shooter?


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

For me with a pin set up I shoot just over 60% at 80 straight up and right at 75% on the 70. I figure that is one in the 70 or 80 and better not miss the short ones for a 19. I will take 19's all day with pins. I'm with Prag though, it's usually the 70 I miss

Now that d--n 65 is another story:angry:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

blueglide1 said:


> I would take that at 80 anyday.Got a 70 meter shoot coming up in two weeks.I hope my target faces look like that.Good shooting.


Where you going Don?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

subconsciously said:


> shot this one a couple weeks ago.
> Not bad for a pins shooter?


Great for a pin shooter.. .it's tough lookin thru that bubble at the 80 spot.. :nod: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

subconsciously said:


> shot this one a couple weeks ago.
> Not bad for a pins shooter?


nice group, but whats up with sneaking in that 5th arrow...  haha


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Great for a pin shooter.. .it's tough lookin thru that bubble at the 80 spot.. :nod: :lol: :thumb:


Now you're talkin crazy, thats not legal:teeth: 

It IS a problem, when I put my 60 pin on the dot to see where 40 is I find that doggone bubble is right in the way though!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

sharkred7 said:


> Now you're talkin crazy, thats not legal:teeth:
> 
> It IS a problem, when I put my 60 pin on the dot to see where 40 is I find that doggone bubble is right in the way though!


Well, how else are ya gonna shoot that one waaaay far away when yer only pinned to 60? :noidea: :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2-STROKE said:


> nice group, but whats up with sneaking in that 5th arrow...  haha


mulligan


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

sharkred7 said:


> Now you're talkin crazy, thats not legal:teeth:
> 
> It IS a problem, when I put my 60 pin on the dot to see where 40 is I find that doggone bubble is right in the way though!


I seem to have that problem too.

As far as the fith arrow, hey it's practice.


----------

